# Maven Plugin Entwicklungs Buch für Einsteiger



## maestr0 (4. Mrz 2012)

Hallo Community,

bin ein Einsteiger in Sachen Plugin Entwicklung für Maven.Kennt jemand gute Einführungsbücher zu dem Thema?Ist es sinnvoll sich die Plugin Entwicklung für Eclipse anzuschauen oder sind das ganz unterschiedliche Ansätze.

MFG Maestr0


----------



## kama (4. Mrz 2012)

Hi,


maestr0 hat gesagt.:


> bin ein Einsteiger in Sachen Plugin Entwicklung für Maven.Kennt jemand gute Einführungsbücher zu dem Thema?


1. Frage
Warum willst Du ein Plugin schreiben? Gibt es dafür einen speziellen Anlass? 
2. Frage
Wo liegt das Problem? Einfach nur wissen wollen oder eben ein spezifischer Anlass?



maestr0 hat gesagt.:


> Ist es sinnvoll sich die Plugin Entwicklung für Eclipse anzuschauen oder sind das ganz unterschiedliche Ansätze.


Maven und Eclipse sind nun mal völlig verschiedene Welten und somit gibt es dort riesen Unterschiede...

Online Quellen für Maven Plugins gibt es bis dato lediglich: 
Plugin Developers Centre

Für Eclipse gibt es mehrere (ältere) Bücher...bis auf eins derzeit (siehe Amazon..)..

Buch für Maven gibt es so weit ich weiß nicht dazu...

Ich habe schon mehrere Plugins in Maven hinter mir...;-)

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## maestr0 (4. Mrz 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort kama
Ja es gibt einen Anlass und zwar befinde ich mich gerade in einem Praktikum,wo es darum geht eine bestimmte Aufgabe mithilfe eines Maven Plugins umzusetzen.
Das mit den Unterschieden ist mit klar,jedoch möchte ich gerne wissen ob es mir ein wenig hilft mich zu erst mit der Eclipse Plugin Entwicklung auseinander zu setzen oder ob da überhaupt nichts bringt.Habe halt noch nie ein Plugin für Eclipse oder Maven entwickelt,habe aber die Motivation dazu,da es sich wirklich interessant anhört.


----------



## ...ButAlive (4. Mrz 2012)

Eclipse-Plugin-Entwicklung und Maven-Plugin-Entwicklung unterscheiden sich stark.

Wenn es um Maven geht, finde ich das Kapitel aus dem Sonatype-Buch recht informativ:

Maven: The Complete Reference / Documentation Sonatype.com


----------



## kama (4. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,


maestr0 hat gesagt.:


> Danke für deine Antwort kama
> Ja es gibt einen Anlass und zwar befinde ich mich gerade in einem Praktikum,wo es darum geht eine bestimmte Aufgabe mithilfe eines Maven Plugins umzusetzen.


Tja meine Frage bleibt...wie ist die Aufgabe bzw. ist es tatsächlich Notwendig ein Plugin zu entwickeln ? 


maestr0 hat gesagt.:


> Das mit den Unterschieden ist mit klar,jedoch möchte ich gerne wissen ob es mir ein wenig hilft mich zu erst mit der Eclipse Plugin Entwicklung auseinander zu setzen oder ob da überhaupt nichts bringt.Habe halt noch nie ein Plugin für Eclipse oder Maven entwickelt,habe aber die Motivation dazu,da es sich wirklich interessant anhört.


Meiner Erfahrung bring es Dir nur etwas wenn Du direkt mit Maven anfängst...wichtig ist, ob Du Maven verstanden hast ... Life-Cycle etc. ?

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaisae


----------



## dermoritz (5. Mrz 2012)

Ich habe inzwischen in ein paar Mavenbüchern rumgestöbert. Prinzipiell scheint es, dass die Maven-Plugin-Entwicklung eigentlich immer mitbehandelt wird. Der Tenor (z.B. Sonatype) ist eigentlich aus meiner Sicht recht erstaunlich: Jeder der Maven intensiv einsetzt wird früher oder später ein Maven-Plugin bauen - kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, nimm dir irgendein anständiges Mavenbuch (bei Sonatype gibt es mehere - alle umsonst) und fang einfach an. Aber wie Kama richtigerweise bemerkt hat: Ohne ein vernünftigen Use-Case (Was willst du machen?) wirst nicht weit kommen?!


----------



## maestr0 (5. Mrz 2012)

Natürlich habt ihr Recht das ganze erstmal zu verstehen.Die Anforderungen werde ich mir natürlich einholen.
Jedoch weiß ich nicht ob ich hier die Aufgabenstellung posten darf,müsste das erst mit meinem Vorgesetzten besprechen.Es ist aber klar,dass ein Maven Plugin von Nöten ist,da schon Ansätze gemacht worden sind.
Werde mir vielleicht mal das Buch anschauen Konfigurationsmanagement mit Subversion, Maven und Redmine: Grundlagen für Softwarearchitekten und Entwickler: Gunther Popp: 9783898645218: Bücher ,ansonsten finde ich bei Sonatype bestimmt auch was.
Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## kama (5. Mrz 2012)

Hi,



maestr0 hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich habt ihr Recht das ganze erstmal zu verstehen.Die Anforderungen werde ich mir natürlich einholen.
> Jedoch weiß ich nicht ob ich hier die Aufgabenstellung posten darf,müsste das erst mit meinem Vorgesetzten besprechen.Es ist aber klar,dass ein Maven Plugin von Nöten ist,da schon Ansätze gemacht worden sind.


Dass sollte genau geklärt werden...da ich oft erlebt habe, dass Leute Maven Plugins schreiben wollen, aber nur weil Sie Maven nicht verstanden haben bzw. keine Erfahrungen darin haben...und fallen dann auf die Nase...aus dem Grund ist es extrem wichtig die Anforderungen genau zu analysieren und vorher zu prüfen, ob das nicht mit anderen Plugins bereits abgedeckt ist...



maestr0 hat gesagt.:


> Werde mir vielleicht mal das Buch anschauen Konfigurationsmanagement mit Subversion, Maven und Redmine: Grundlagen für Softwarearchitekten und Entwickler: Gunther Popp: 9783898645218: Bücher ,ansonsten finde ich bei Sonatype bestimmt auch was.
> Danke für eure Antworten.


Nicht vielleicht sondern definitiv anschauen und auch verstehen...Maven ist nun mal kein triviales Tool...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## maestr0 (5. Mrz 2012)

Wird gemacht!Buch ist bestellt.


----------

